# Custom IPV D2



## skola (9/11/15)

Happy Monday Ecigssa, hope you had a lovely weekend.. 

So... I acquired an IPV D2 from a work colleague who pretty much destroyed the looks of the mod. He stripped the black paint off but didn't do a good job of it. I thought it would be a great project to re-store it and give it some new life. 
I decided not to go the normal route and simply re spray it with a new colour. I'm a real big fan of patina finishes and I thought why not give it a shot. After some research I was quite disappointed to learn that patina does not take to aluminium, which is what I believe the IPV D2 is made of. 

The kind sir at Patina Vapes SA pointed me in the direction of Alcohol Ink finishes. I recall seeing a post by the very talented @Genosmate regarding an alcohol ink finish he did on one of his reo doors. A quick PM to @Genosmate asking for some guidance and he was kind enough to share his knowledge on the matter. 

Anyways.. here's the process.




Dismantled the mod by unscrewing the two screws under the battery cover. 
Gave the mod a good sand down from 240 GRIT sandpaper to 600 GRIT. Then wet sanded with 1000 GRIT to 1500 GRIT on the center portion and buttons of the mod as I wanted to give that area a chrome finish. 



Used autosol and a micro fibre cloth to give it a good shine.. Not entirely happy with the finish. Want to try a compound and polishing wheel that @Genosmate advised in another thread. 
I will definitely need to give it a clear coat to maintain the finish. 






The door area is where I wanted to create the Patina finish. I used three colours of alcohol ink, Aqua, Butterscotch and Rust to get the finish. Applied the ink with a sponge applicator and applied a flame to the wet ink which brings out different dimensions of a colour and blends the colours in quite nicely. Thanks again @Genosmate for the advice!!
First few attempts at this was a complete fail. 
The finish still needs to be sealed.






I'm quite happy with the results.. Hope I can keep it in this condition. Now all I need is a leather case for the mod.. 
Sorry for the long post

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 21


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Damn! That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn! That's awesome!


Thanks Mr @Rob Fisher!


----------



## Genosmate (9/11/15)

Very nice job,looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> Very nice job,looks great!


Thanks @Genosmate.. Still needs some touch ups here and there.. Quite interesting working with Alcohol Ink and exposing it to a flame just brings out another dimension to the colours..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/11/15)

Wow man that is just awesome!! Well done!! Thanks for sharing the info too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/11/15)

That looks brilliant! Definitely gonna steal your idea and do it to my scratched eVic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/11/15)

That looks sick as tits .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Wow man that is just awesome!! Well done!! Thanks for sharing the info too.





Cave Johnson said:


> That looks brilliant! Definitely gonna steal your idea and do it to my scratched eVic.



Thanks guys, much appreciated.
@Pixstar, we can customize the door of your D2 next  check out @kalied.custom.designs on instagram.. Overseas guy that sells custom D2's.. some nice finishes..







@Cave Johnson what material is the evic made from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/11/15)

@skola, absolutely no idea. I need to research everything related to this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/11/15)

Brilliant and beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (9/11/15)

That is stunning and you are talented!

I want to pimp out my D2 now as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Lushen said:


> That is stunning and you are talented!
> 
> I want to pimp out my D2 now as well


Thanks bud, yea the door of the D2 is a nice little canvas to work on!


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/11/15)

Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (9/11/15)

@skola Very awesome looking mod. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/11/15)

That looks amazing. Well done dude, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (9/11/15)

That's too cool! Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/11/15)

@skola Just looking at the @kalied.custom.designs pics you sent, your pattern actually looks even better!
What time should I drop my D2 off with you? Same spot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> @skola Just looking at the @kalied.custom.designs pics you sent, your pattern actually looks even better!
> What time should I drop my D2 off with you? Same spot?


Thanks bud, he's got some cool finishes as well though. 
Hahaha, I wouldn't say no to a free cup of coffee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (9/11/15)

@skola, I'm sending you a bag of coffee beans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

And I just sprayed mine psh, good lookers gents !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

Air but how do they Vape


----------



## whatalotigot (9/11/15)

WOW @skola this looks epic man, Great work. The chrome finish is awesome. I can safely say you mod looks way better then any of those other ones posts. That chrome does it!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

Lushen said:


> @skola, I'm sending you a bag of coffee beans



Only premium roasted beans hey!! 



whatalotigot said:


> WOW @skola this looks epic man, Great work. The chrome finish is awesome. I can safely say you mod looks way better then any of those other ones posts. That chrome does it!!!



Thanks bru, I appreciate the kind words. The chrome definitely pops the colours of the patina finish. I was actually forced to chrome it because of the state that it was in.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (9/11/15)

@skola I rate that chrome is just the best. Get a polish wheel and make that baby shine bright like a diamond

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex_123 (9/11/15)

@skola that looks amazing. Great job!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/11/15)

whatalotigot said:


> @skola I rate that chrome is just the best. Get a polish wheel and make that baby shine bright like a diamond


Hahahaha yes sir!! only thing, chrome is a fingerprint magnet..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (9/11/15)

@skola..

How do I get my ipvd2 on your next to do list...
I can bring coffee beans and biscuits

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (10/11/15)

skola said:


> Happy Monday Ecigssa, hope you had a lovely weekend..
> 
> So... I acquired an IPV D2 from a work colleague who pretty much destroyed the looks of the mod. He stripped the black paint off but didn't do a good job of it. I thought it would be a great project to re-store it and give it some new life.
> I decided not to go the normal route and simply re spray it with a new colour. I'm a real big fan of patina finishes and I thought why not give it a shot. After some research I was quite disappointed to learn that patina does not take to aluminium, which is what I believe the IPV D2 is made of.
> ...


WOW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

DougP said:


> @skola..
> 
> How do I get my ipvd2 on your next to do list...
> I can bring coffee beans and biscuits
> ...


That, and some moola  haha.. 
But seriously, it's easy peasy.. you'll definitely be able to do it...


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/15)

Nice job @skola, one can see that a lot of time went into this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/11/15)

Perhaps a matt clear sealer will be better than a shiny one?


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Wow, @skola, that is amazing!
Only saw this now
Great job you did

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

@skola, if you manage to come to the vape meet, please bring your mod along - would love to see it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice job @skola, one can see that a lot of time went into this


Thanks @BumbleBee.. The alcohol ink was trial and error.. I think i have a pic of my first attempt somewhere. It looked like blotches poop


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> Perhaps a matt clear sealer will be better than a shiny one?


I actually want it to have a gloss.. because of the aqua colour.. with the depth of the colours i imagine the gloss to bring it out more, don't you think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, @skola, that is amazing!
> Only saw this now
> Great job you did





Silver said:


> @skola, if you manage to come to the vape meet, please bring your mod along - would love to see it



Thanks @Silver, sure thing! When is the next meet? Sorry for my ignorance..


----------



## Pixstar (10/11/15)

skola said:


> I actually want it to have a gloss.. because of the aqua colour.. with the depth of the colours i imagine the gloss to bring it out more, don't you think?


I see, makes sense


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/15)

skola said:


> I actually want it to have a gloss.. because of the aqua colour.. with the depth of the colours i imagine the gloss to bring it out more, don't you think?



It'd be tits with a deep gloss finish.
I was looking for a durable finish for a portable headphone amp and was recommended _Heritage Liquid Glass_, its a 2part epoxy, got it at Builders Warehouse but cant remember how much it was.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> It'd be tits with a deep gloss finish.
> I was looking for a durable finish for a portable headphone amp and was recommended _Heritage Liquid Glass_, its a 2part epoxy, got it at Builders Warehouse but cant remember how much it was.
> View attachment 38909


Hey @blujeenz, thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it.. Just did a quick search and that's definitely the gloss finish I'm after. I wonder if it's water based. Anything else will wipe away the alcohol ink.


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/15)

@skola I've read the instructions but it doesnt say, only that its impervious to water, alcohol and most other chemicals.
It can also be used on photographs, if thats any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @skola I've read the instructions but it doesnt say, only that its impervious to water, alcohol and most other chemicals.
> It can also be used on photographs, if thats any help.


I'm a DIY noob but if it works of photographs I'm pretty sure it wouldn't wipe away the ink.. I think . Did you try it on your amp already?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/11/15)

Nope. 
In my defense the electronics didnt play ball so I left the wooden battery housing that this was going to be used on. 
Im seriously considering it for a wooden mod, but then again thats just plain wood.


----------



## skola (10/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> Nope.
> In my defense the electronics didnt play ball so I left the wooden battery housing that this was going to be used on.
> Im seriously considering it for a wooden mod, but then again thats just plain wood.


Better safe then sorry. I watched a vid now on applying liquid glass to wood.. The finish is awesome!! So silky smooth and shiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

skola said:


> Thanks @Silver, sure thing! When is the next meet? Sorry for my ignorance..



@skola, its on Sat 28 Nov in Sandton
Here's the thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Just RSVP on the first post of that thread with the blue button
Hope to see you there


----------



## hands (10/11/15)

That turned out great man and i love the long post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid (10/11/15)

Dam that looks epic man. Well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (11/11/15)

Silver said:


> @skola, its on Sat 28 Nov in Sandton
> Here's the thread
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver. Don't know how i missed that post. 
Our offices are just opposite the NewsCafe.. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tho, it's my birthday weekend!!


----------



## Silver (11/11/15)

skola said:


> Thanks @Silver. Don't know how i missed that post.
> Our offices are just opposite the NewsCafe.. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tho, it's my birthday weekend!!



Ha!
Well hope you have a good one then
Maybe pop in for a birthday drink on me if you are able to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/15)

@skola What did you use for the alcohol based ink? 
Was it one of those letraset pens that you dabbed on a sponge?


----------



## skola (13/11/15)

Hey @blujeenz, the ink comes in a precision tip plastic bottle, similar to some of our juice bottles. I just put a few drops on a normal dish washing sponge, dabbed it on the area of the door and exposed to a flame. I found that i got better control of the ink pattern with a sponge. 

You could also use this.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/15)

@skola Thanks man, nobody has heard of it here in Cape Town, been getting the old runaround.


----------



## skola (13/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @skola Thanks man, nobody has heard of it here in Cape Town, been getting the old runaround.


I thought it would be quite well known among the craft community.
Here's a link where I got mine from.. They based in JHB tho.. 
http://www.stencil-art.co.za/adirondack-alcohol-ink-15ml/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/11/15)

@skola I can confirm that you* dont* want to use Liquid Glass anywhere near your alcohol based inks.
I found 2 bottles at a large PNA both citrus, not what I want, so I did a test on brushed s.s. with a permanent marker.
While brushing the LG over the marker I noticed traces being smeared in the direction of brushing, when I applied a little heat to pop the bubbles which is the recommended way of doing it, the marker ink spread like crazy, almost like fountain pen ink on blotting paper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @skola I can confirm that you* dont* want to use Liquid Glass anywhere near your alcohol based inks.
> I found 2 bottles at a large PNA both citrus, not what I want, so I did a test on brushed s.s. with a permanent marker.
> While brushing the LG over the marker I noticed traces being smeared in the direction of brushing, when I applied a little heat to pop the bubbles which is the recommended way of doing it, the marker ink spread like crazy, almost like fountain pen ink on blotting paper.
> 
> View attachment 39493


Hey @blujeenz 
That's a pity! The glossy finish that LG gives would've been perfect. Weird that you can use it on pictures though. 
I sealed mine using this,


Not entirely happy because it's not that glossy and it's not that smooth..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ilhmndzmi (8/5/16)

skola said:


> Happy Monday Ecigssa, hope you had a lovely weekend..
> 
> So... I acquired an IPV D2 from a work colleague who pretty much destroyed the looks of the mod. He stripped the black paint off but didn't do a good job of it. I thought it would be a great project to re-store it and give it some new life.
> I decided not to go the normal route and simply re spray it with a new colour. I'm a real big fan of patina finishes and I thought why not give it a shot. After some research I was quite disappointed to learn that patina does not take to aluminium, which is what I believe the IPV D2 is made of.
> ...




That is so sick! I've been wanting to strip off the black paint of my mod cuz it's starting to peel off. How did you do it? did you dismantle the mod and took out the chip and everything? cuz im worried some of the metal dust would get caught in the mod and mess with the system. Do you mind sharing the sanding process?
Anyway, thank you for this great post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/5/16)

ilhmndzmi said:


> That is so sick! I've been wanting to strip off the black paint of my mod cuz it's starting to peel off. How did you do it? did you dismantle the mod and took out the chip and everything? cuz im worried some of the metal dust would get caught in the mod and mess with the system. Do you mind sharing the sanding process?
> Anyway, thank you for this great post!


You don't have to sand it, I believe paint stripper does the trick. Obviously you'll need to remove all the internals too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ilhmndzmi (8/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> You don't have to sand it, I believe paint stripper does the trick. Obviously you'll need to remove all the internals too.



Thank you  and that's where i got frustrated cuz i can't seem to take out the internals, the chip and 510 don't seem to be coming out however i pull. any suggestion on how to do this? Thanks again


----------



## Pixstar (8/5/16)

ilhmndzmi said:


> Thank you  and that's where i got frustrated cuz i can't seem to take out the internals, the chip and 510 don't seem to be coming out however i pull. any suggestion on how to do this? Thanks again


Not sure how to do that but I'm sure one of the guys who know will assist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (9/5/16)

ilhmndzmi said:


> That is so sick! I've been wanting to strip off the black paint of my mod cuz it's starting to peel off. How did you do it? did you dismantle the mod and took out the chip and everything? cuz im worried some of the metal dust would get caught in the mod and mess with the system. Do you mind sharing the sanding process?
> Anyway, thank you for this great post!



Hey @ilhmndzmi,

I'm not sure if it's possible to remove the internals completely. I didn't want to venture into trying that and risk buggering up my mod. I just covered the chip with a plastic packet and tape, put some prestic in the 510 so that metal dust doesn't get in there and sanded away. The paint comes off quite easily so no need to use a very rough grit initially.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ilhmndzmi (9/5/16)

skola said:


> Hey @ilhmndzmi,
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible to remove the internals completely. I didn't want to venture into trying that and risk buggering up my mod. I just covered the chip with a plastic packet and tape, put some prestic in the 510 so that metal dust doesn't get in there and sanded away. The paint comes off quite easily so no need to use a very rough grit initially.



Now i know! Thank you so much, this is really helpful. I'm gonna start customizing my mod in no time  Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

